# 55 mph on a stingray



## nycet3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sorry if this has been posted already.






I can't stop watching it.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2016)

That's Island Schwinn's buddy Bill. Saw that vid right after it was posted on Youtube. I'd have to change my pants if I could make it thru a ride like that.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thought the needle was gonna blow the bezel off.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

Had me puckered up from start to finish:eek:


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 2, 2016)

When he banks that first right turn about 50 seconds in, man he's moving.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 2, 2016)

Before i started collecting fastbacks i would watch that video everyday at work. That video is great. The sweeping turns, the timeing of the traffic and the sound the brakes make when he finally stops. I always assumed he had a 26" drive unit so it would read alot higher number. Either way a great ride and video.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 2, 2016)

this and other runs were all timed with strava.the speedo is dead on.he spent countless time making sure the readings were accurate


----------



## jkent (Oct 3, 2016)

He straight up ran that red light at 1:24.
Would hate to see the aftermath of a car running out in front of him. Ouch!
JKent


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow,had me leaning into the corners.


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 4, 2016)

Amazing!

The bearings, cups and cones must have been glowing cherry red.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 5, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fast! Can you imagine a 11 yr old doing that? I wouldn't trust those 40 yr brakes! Good work!


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 6, 2016)

I want to see the speedo on the way back up that big ol hill. lololol....great video, thanks


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 6, 2016)

I would like to see what the bike looks like!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 6, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> I would like to see what the bike looks like!




this is the bike exactly as he ran it in the video.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 7, 2016)

That must have been one hell of a hill!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)

73 fastback 5 speed. 80 mph on interstate 10 in santa monica.lol.


----------

